#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Book

## yasiobasio123

Hello, I am looking for the book with title below:



PETROPHYSICS
Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Fluid Transport Properties
Third Edition (3rd Edition)

Please post the link or let me know where to download.

ThanxSee More: Book

----------


## Moacy Pereira

Hello, you can download it at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . First you should create a new login, validate your profile and finally type the book's name you want.

----------


## yasiobasio123

thanks but I could not make login. can you help?

----------


## Born-Different

Me too. I tryed but there is no palce to make new login there...

----------

